# Emergency Lighting



## z_shott8283 (Dec 21, 2010)

First post!



Hi guys. I have been up fitting emergency vehicles for some time now as a side gig. I know only know of a handful of guys out there making there own brand LED lighting.



I have done some custom jobs with LED mods that I have had laying around.



My question is. Any of you guys on this forum played around with doing lightbars or modules for emergency vehicles?



after doing a bunch of reading I feel that I could apply a lot of this stuff to what I do and start creating some one-off items that the commercial guys cant just get right.


----------

